# Homage to Paul Frere: Le Mans Legend



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

he Automobile Club de l’Ouest was very sad to learn of the death of Paul Frère at the age of 91, and would like to present its most sincere condolences to Suzanne his wife as well as to all his family and friends.
* Full Story *


----------



## fxhomie (Feb 18, 2004)

I will miss his R&T contributions...R.I.P.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (fxhomie)*

I've read his articles about the Audi R10, Peugeot 908, and his story about driving the Audi R8 at Le Mans in 2003-RIP


----------

